# Rhom ID



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Rhom ID ??

In your opinion "gold diamond"?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

its kinda dark but looks like it to me


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks !!!

Meanwhile, fish size 5-6"

The colours, in the yellow density


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gold diamond is just a description...if it looks gold with spangles then call it a gold diamond rhom if you want....


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Grosse Gurke


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks gold to me


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks a-ronn


----------



## wycked (Apr 20, 2005)

Bakir, it was my fish and it is gold diamond for sure...


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Wycked, I am knowing...

The real of the business, Mete have asked


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what ever it is, its a really nice rhom! errr fish!

nice fish for real tho!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

there really is no such thing as gold diamond, blue diamond etc. they are all S.Rhombeus . The GDR BDR just describes the shimmer of there scales, its all the same fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> there really is no such thing as gold diamond, blue diamond etc. they are all S.Rhombeus . The GDR BDR just describes the shimmer of there scales, its all the same fish.


but the coloring is from different areas eg gold - columbia but yes a rhom is a rhom nust different varients


----------

